
Uber launches a shift-work finder app, Uber Works, starting in Chicago - sidhanthp
https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/03/uber-launches-a-shift-work-finder-app-uber-works-starting-in-chicago/
======
siruncledrew
Uber may have caught the _Uber-itis_ trend themselves.

It's not necessarily the concepts are bad (I like being able to order rides on
my phone, get food delivered, and ride e-bikes around the city), it's more the
case of trying to be a jack of all trades without mastering one.

Uber is trying to fight too many battles on too many fronts in an effort to
conquer territory while also needing to convince people to believe in them as
a public company.

